# Photography and iPads



## sapper6fd (Oct 9, 2012)

Has or does anyone use an iPad when out shooting?  I know editing and such on an iPad isnt the greatest of ideas seeing as though its not a colour management enabled device, but what about previewing the image on an iPad?  I dont have one, but I'm pretty sure the WiFi on the iPad can be used as an adhoc device so you could transfer your images directly from your camera to the iPad if you have an eyefi card or a WiFi adapter for your camera body.  I'm thinking of picking up an iPad and just wanted to know if anyone has done this before.  If you have, what are your thoughts on it?

Cheers,

Sapper


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 9, 2012)

I have not tried it with the eyefi card but I do plan on getting the recently announced Canon 6D with built in wifi and using the app that canon has also announced. With the Canon EOS app you will be able to do much more then just preview you will also be able to control the camera itself.


----------



## JohnTrav (Oct 9, 2012)

I never tried doing anything over wifi with my camera with an iPad. They make a camera adapter kit though to hook your camera up to and it has an SD card slot to transfer pictures. I have done that. It is nice to see them as a bigger picture. But if you just zoom on your cameras LCD screen you get the same results as far as looking for clarity and focusing. 

Editing is a pain on the iPad too. I tried it and don't like it that much. 

It is nice to back up your pictures though to your iPad. It will store them as raw files also just in case something happens to your cards while your out shooting.


----------

